# Unique Murano Glass Jewelry



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

I can recommend Murano Jewellery in the UK. They also export their jewellery worldwide.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

2 new members both praising the same thing. This cannot be spam, can it?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Why, there are TWO of them advertising for it on their very first post! This must be legit.

Seriously, though, kudos on taking the time to make two accounts and thinking THAT was what all the other idiot spammers were missing. 

You fail. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Go back to china :dunno:...


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

There's a severe lack of dinosaurs in this thread.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

weak

/10char

IBTL
/thread


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i dunno why but the dinosaur comment was the funniest thing i have seen on this forum ever..


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Definitely a worthy idea. Bad threads can be significantly improved by dinosaurs. Love it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> i dunno why but the dinosaur comment was the funniest thing i have seen on this forum ever..


I was sitting at work, and busted up laughing... good thing no one was near.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------

